# Oil Pressure on 1951 Harry Ferguson Tractor TO20



## JimPactor (Aug 26, 2020)

My 51 TO20 tractor has 20 lbs of oil pressure. It has 20 lbs when cold, 20 lbs when hot, and even when I rev the engine up to higher rpm it still has 20 lbs. It runs cool and never hot. I installed a temp gauge and pressure gauge when I got the tractor 5 years ago. I mainly use it for a disk harrow and hauling logs and not very often. The oil stays amber and it runs good. I never worried about the oil pressure before but I have been reading a lot of comments on this tractor forum and now I'm not sure if I have a problem that needs attentions. Any comment would be helpful. Should not the oil preassure vary some from 20 pse when I rev the engine up or when it is cold or hot. I have put 3 oil filters in the tractor when I changed the oil and always 20 psi ???


----------

